# NEW -12 days Of Xmas Prize List 2016



## WHIZZER

Hi Guys, This is the time you have all been waiting for :thumb: The reveal of this years Christmas Giveaways! 
I am sure you will agree this is a huge prize fund is what makes DW one of the best communities out there. The relationships that the site, the members and the traders advertisers all have is what makes this site work.

ALL we ask is that if you Win you post a picture of the Prize and *do a review for DW and the Supplier* More on that when the entry thread goes up later this month-

*If you feel you are unable to do this then please* DO NOT ENTER - Goods should not be sold on but can be passed onto another DW member to fufil - Please follow the rules or this jeopardises the 12 days for next year . The full list of rules will be on the entry thread but this is just to let you know what is expected

*THIS IS NOT THE ENTRY THREAD SO DO NOT ENTER ON THIS THREAD *​ but feel free to comment on the list , go visit the sponsors sites / social media - thank them here and on their sites .

You can enter HERE 

So Without any more delay we are please to announce this years Prizes -

*DAY1*

Clobberizer Combo Kit -










and UF8™ Dual Action Machine Polisher










and

Adams kit

wash pad, shampoo, detail spray to the draw.










Sponsored by www.Clobberizer.com and www.theultimatefinish.co.uk www.prestigecarcareshop.com

*Bonus Prize*

Detailers Magazine Pack










+
Dr Leathers Kit 
1 x Dr Leather Dyeblock	
1 x 1litre Advanced Leather Cleaner	
1 x 150 wipe tub of Dr Leather Wipes










Sponsored by www.pro-valets.com and www.drleather.com

DAY 2

Cambridge Concours Luxury Leather detailing 2017 kit










and £250 voucher for Horizon LEDs










Sponsored by www.cambridgeconcours.com and www.HorizonLEDs.co.uk

*Bonus Prize*

Fecks Philosophy Kit










Detailers Magazine Pack










Sponsored by www.fecksphilosophy.com www.pro-valets.com

DAY 3

Pure Final Rinse Single bag unit










Clobberizer Combo Kit










Sponsored by www.purefinalrinse.co.uk and www.Clobberizer.com

*Bonus Prize*

Autogeek gift voucher for $100










+

Detailers Magazine Pack










Sponsored by www.autogeek.com www.pro-valets.com

DAY 4

Slims Detailing Kit










A set of Tailored car mats










Sponsored by www.slimsdetailing.co.uk www.tailoredcarmats.com

*Bonus Prize*

ShopnShine Mircofibre Madness bundle

1x Incredipad
1x Dry Me Crazy Towel
1x Waxing Moon Applicators (2 Pack)
1x Crazy Pile 16x16 
2x Slogger










and

Koch Chemie SpeedShinePolish
•Koch Chemie NanoMagicShampoo
•Koch Chemie AllRoundQuickShine
•Koch Chemie ReactiveWheelCleaner










Sponsored by www.shopnshine.co.uk www.reepgroup.co.uk

DAY 5 

Autofinesse Surprise Pack










Sponsored by www.autofinesse.co.uk

*Bonus Prize*

Gtechniq new master maintenance kits










Sponsored by www.gtechniq.com

DAY 6

Dodo Juice Xmas Surprise to include BlackWidow Wax










Sponsored by www.dodojuice.net

*Bonus Prize*

Microfibre bundle 
5x Korean Microfibre Cloths
2x Ultra Plush Microfibre Cloths










and

100 euro Voucher from www.lacuradellauto.it










Sponsored by www.in2detailing.co.uk and www.lacuradellauto.it

DAY 7

Clean and Shiny Surprise










and

100 euro Voucher from www.lacuradellauto.it










Sponsored by www.cleanandshiny.co.uk and www.lacuradellauto.it

*Bonus Prize*

Nanolex Kit

Si3D 50ml bundle
- 1000ml Heavy Cut Polish
- 500ml Medium Cut Polish
- 500ml Finishing Polish Polish
- 2x 150x25mm Hard polishing pad
- 2x 150x25mm Medium polishing pad
- 2x 150x25mm Soft finishing polishing pad










]









Sponsored by www.nanolex.de/en DW User Mark St http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=66363

DAY 8 

Quartz Sparkle Kit










and

Dazzle-car Kit 200euro +










Sponsored by www.in2detailing.co.uk and www.dazzle-car.gr

*Bonus Prize*

Koch Chemie Kit 
Koch Chemie NanoMagicShampoo
•Koch Chemie ReactiveWheelCleaner
•Koch Chemie SpeedGlassCleaner
•Koch Chemie MultiInteriorCleaner
•Koch Chemie Refresh****pitCare










+
DemonShine Gift pack 


Sponsored by www.reepgroup.co.uk and www.tetrosyl.com

DAY 9 

Britemax Bundle










AutoGlanz Wax



Sponsored by www.britemax.co.uk www.auto-glanz.co.uk

*Bonus Prize*










and

Led Lenser P7.2 torch









Sponsored by www.wo-wo.co.uk www.ledco.co.uk

DAY 10 

Mitchell and King 200ml Xmas Wax










and

Koch Chemie Lack-Polish Blau
•Koch Chemie Fse (+ spray head)
•Koch Chemie S0 Hartwachs (+ spray head)
•Koch Chemie Fu










Sponsored by www.mitchellandking.com and www.reepgroup.co.uk

*Bonus Prize*

Powermaxed Deluxe gift set










and

Obsession Custom Wax worth £85










Sponsored by www.powermaxed.com www.obsessionwax.com

DAY 11 . 

CarSpacarcare - Care kit + detailing Bag










Detailing bag
Mircofibre towel selection Hex Polish pad Wax applicator Tyre applicator Noodle wash mitt
Athena All in one polish Kong wash and wax Black prince tyre shine Genesis wax sealant 
Zeus QD Achilles glass cleaner Merlins blood fallout remover/ bleeding wheel cleaner Tesla nano wax. 
All worth £149.99

and

ODK £100 Kit 









Sponsored by www.carspacarcare.uk and www.odkwaxes.co.uk

*Bonus Prize*

G3pro Paste wax










Wash mitt and Drying Towel from in2detailing










and Monster Shine 3 products from the following










Sponsored by www.g3pro.com and www.in2detailing.co.uk www.monstershine.co.uk

DAY 12

Polsihed Bliss Detailing Best Sellers worth over £700










Sponsored by www.polishedbliss.co.uk

*Bonus Prize*

Serious performance Kit










and

1 x Q2 CanCoat

1 x Q2M Bathe, 400ml

1 x Q2M WetCoat, 500ml

1 x Q2M Smoothie

1 x Q2M SilkDryer (70x90)










Sponsored by www.seriousperformance.co.uk www.gyeonquartz.com

So there you have it a great chance to win loads of prizes !!!!!!!! on the Forum -

The giveaway thread will be launched on the 30th November for you to enter and will run until Midnight on the 11th December.

I think you can see the traders and Sponsors have surpassed last year's giveaway -

*Extra Chances !!!!! *

**ADDED* This year we have added a Facebook competition so make sure you get onto our Social Media sites for those as you will need to enter on there to be in with a chance to win the following -

Facebook Prize 

*Bonus Prize 1*

G3 pro Detailing Kit










Sponsored by www.g3pro.com

*Bonus Prize 2*

Artdeshine Kit










Sponsored by https://www.facebook.com/alfredyowicon


Instagram Prize 

*Bonus Prize 1*
Detailing World Wax Special



Sponsored by www.detailingworld.co.uk

Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/detailingworld/

Instagram

@detailingworldofficial

We have decided to make each prize *individual* to allow maximum chances for everybody - so they will be a main winner and a bonus winner for each day ...( Days where there are multiple prizes that number of winners will be picked)

All that remains is for myself, John and the Rest of the Team to Wish you the best of Luck ...

Happy Christmas

DWC


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks to all the Sponsors

www.clobberizer.com
www.tailoredcarmats.com
www.pro-valets.co.uk
www.mitchellandking.com
www.cleanandshiny.co.uk
www.dodojuice.net
www.autofinesse.co.uk
www.auto-glanz.co.uk
www.ledco.co.uk
www.cambridgeconcours.com
www.in2detailing.com
www.bouncerswax.com
https://www.facebook.com/alfredyowicon artdeshine
www.polishedbliss.co.uk
www.wo-wo.co.uk
www.g3pro.com
www.tetrosyl.com
www.powermaxed.com
www.horizonled.co.uk
www.seriousperformance.co.uk
www.slimsdetailing.co.uk
www.purefinalrinse.co.uk
www.drleather.com
dw user Mark_st
www.carspacarcare.co.uk
www.detailingworld.co.uk
www.fecksphilosophy.com/
www.autogeek.net
www.shopnshine.co.uk
www.gtechniq.com
www.odkwaxes.co.uk
www.dazzle-car.gr
www.lacuradellauto.it 
www.reepgroup.co.uk
www.nanolex.de/en
www.monstershine.co.uk
www.gyeonquartz.com
www.prestigecarcare.co.uk
www.obsessionwax.com


----------



## dholdi

Speechless, good luck everyone and thanks to all involved.


----------



## shl-kelso

It all looks amazing!!!


----------



## fozzy

Incredible the amount of generosity from all the sponsors!

Thanks everyone for donating the prizes and organising the running of 12 Days.


----------



## steelghost

Oh...oh my.....:doublesho


----------



## Hereisphilly

Amazing prizes across the board, huge generosity from all the sponsors!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Very impressive, and a big thank you to all of those involved in organising and donating. 
Good luck to everyone that enters.


----------



## steve_07

amazing prizes to be won there. The generosity of the sponsors, the kindness of members and the knowledge and help available make this the best forum on the internet today


----------



## Luke M

What an awesome prize list. I'm blown away by the generosity and thanks again to DW for the effort it must take to organise something so mega.


----------



## AS_BO

Bloody hell, you've outdone yourselves  did I ever say I love Christmas?


----------



## chongo

Now that was worth the wait. Amazing prizes to be won and big thanks to all for making this a truly amazing prize giveaway.


----------



## cadmunkey

:argie: superb range of prizes, just goes to show how highly these companies value the forum.


----------



## muzzer

Big thanks to the sponsors for going above and beyond this year and of course, an extra big thanks to WHIZZER and the team for organising this again :thumb:


----------



## pee

Wow. That's an impressive line up of prizes


----------



## mike90

That's an amazing line up of prizes! Big thank you to all the sponsors and people that make it happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasher3

I don't know how you guys put all this together but between the DW staff and the ridiculously generous sponsors this is one hell of a prize list.

Thanks guys.


----------



## wilkie1980

That is one serious prize list. A big thank you to all the sponsors and the admin team at DW for running the 12 Days competition again this year


----------



## Mr Kirk

Wow. 

So, if you win a day do you get all the prizes for that day or are there 3 winners per day?


----------



## forge197

That's incredible, massive thanks to the suppliers, manufacturers and mod's for something quite unique.


----------



## WHIZZER

Mr Kirk said:


> Wow.
> 
> So, if you win a day do you get all the prizes for that day or are there 3 winners per day?


One Main prize Winner and One Bonus Prize winner :thumb: ( 2 winners per day) So in total 24 winners + 2 Bonus Winners


----------



## DLGWRX02

Wow, just wow, the suppliers have more than impressed with the generosity shown, and the organisation of this shouldn't be ignored either. Big thumbs up and well done.


----------



## Peter77

Blown away by the generosity of the suppliers. Thank you too all of them, and thank you to whizzer and the rest of the DW team for putting this together and giving us this opportunity. Amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

Amazing prizes, looking forward to this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamiepollock643

All of the prizes look amazing, a lot of organisation and generosity from you guys and all the suppliers. Can't wait to this starts and all the fun begins!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Wow :doublesho

:thumb::thumb::thumb: all round, great job!!


----------



## Leebo310

Epic prize list!


----------



## dchapman88

Can't even think of a prize I wouldn't want to win there!!
What an amazing list!!

The generosity is incredible


----------



## Sim

Awesome work guys, thanks for running this once again, and huge thanks to all the sponsors :thumb:


----------



## rob267

Holy cow. 
That prize list is epic. 

Absolutely amazing generosity of all the companys involved and a special thanks to the dw management for putting the competition together.

Really really appreciate your efforts guys and girls.😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamC

Incredible response from the sponsers and the team at DW.
What a fantastic list of prizes, well done all involved.


----------



## belly0Jelly

just, wow :thumb:


----------



## Simz

Incredibly generous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

Wow that is bonkers! Really nice for all the prizes. 

Thank you to all of the sponsors and DW for this. Wow.


----------



## Dal3D

Oh my days - that's amazing!

Congrats to all involved getting this together :thumb:


----------



## Rainey

Great prize list. So generous of the sponsors as well s the member who's has donated:thumb:


----------



## edward177

Incredible list of prizes, don't think I've ever seen anything of the sort before. Very generous of all involved for arranging it, and donating


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Amazing generosity again. Also thanks to the mods, admins and members who have organised.


----------



## Rowan83

The prize list is unbelievable!! :doublesho

Thank you to all those who contributed.


----------



## Sicskate

Wow, that's quite a list! 

Well done to everyone involved in arranging this, you have officially smashed it this year


----------



## hardtail

That looks a divine gesture :speechles


----------



## Dan67

That's nuts. How does this work though? Bit new haven't seen it before


----------



## NornIron

Fantastic prizes from the manufacturers and retailers... no doubt as a result of plenty of hard work from the mods :thumb:

Good luck to all who enter!


----------



## Cookies

I'm genuinely overwhelmed by the generosity of the sponsors. Very many thanks guys. What a fantastic 12 days this will be. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

nice one uncle whizzer, thanx again to all the supporters/sponsors of the products and DW for organising this yet again!


----------



## TheNissanMan

Not being on the forum for an xmas before these look awesome, how does the 12 days work here?


----------



## Maxtor

Dan67 said:


> That's nuts. How does this work though? Bit new haven't seen it before





TheNissanMan said:


> Not being on the forum for an xmas before these look awesome, how does the 12 days work here?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5234582&postcount=21


----------



## isctony

wow, some serious prizes going on - there are going to be some very lucky detailers out there!


----------



## brad mole

Wow! :doublesho now that is one hell of a prize list. It is such an amazing thing to do for te fellow members here on DW. Amazing generousity from the sponsors!


----------



## Risdale

Amazing list, let the season of goodwill and festivities commence!

Thanks to all the sponsors for making it possible #DWisthebest


----------



## bradleymarky

I didnt think it could get any better than previous years....how wrong was i !!!


----------



## Kriminal

Looking like one helluva Christmas is gonna appear for some lucky people, thanks to DW and all its sponsors. :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

This is going to be the best ever to take part, Imagine winning some of those great prizes.
well done to all the companies supplying prizes and all at Detailing towers for running it again


----------



## ronwash

What an amazing pack of prizes..
Thank you very much DW and all the sponsers for making our membership in DW a total joy!
Please please please lets keep it clear of unnecessary behavior.
Good luck everybody!.


----------



## pajd

What date does the entry thread open?


----------



## Ernie Bernie

O.....m......g......


----------



## ganwilliams

Wow

&#55357;&#56878;


----------



## DLGWRX02

golftdi said:


> What date does the entry thread open?


I believe it opens on 30th Nov up to 11th Dec then draws begin on 12th. If I'm wrong someone will correct me.


----------



## Cookies

DLGWRX02 said:


> I believe it opens on 30th Nov up to 11th Dec then draws begin on 12th. If I'm wrong someone will correct me.


That's what I reckon too chum. I think Whizzer posted that over in one of the other 12 days threads.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Paul.D

OMG :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Tabbs

That is an impressive prize list.
Fingers crossed


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Wow wow wow wow

Stunning

Christmas is here again for detailing world, good luck everyone there are some superb prizes this year as always


----------



## turbanator

Prizes get better every year, good luck to everyone


----------



## captaintomo

Unbelievable! Can't wait


----------



## sludge59

Can't believe how quick this has come round. It doesn't seem 5 minutes since last years


----------



## Meta5

Impressive prizes.......


----------



## Griffy

Yet again the Detailing World sponsors have pulled out all the stops, dug deep and come up with amazing prizes for another fantastic 12 Days of Christmas lucky draw :doublesho

Thank you so much to all who have donated to ensure that this years giveaway is bigger and better than last years (and who would have thought that that was possible).

Good luck everyone and fingers crossed :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Tricky Red

An incredible list once again and a huge thanks to the sponsors for allowing us an awesome prize draw.


----------



## VAG-hag

Flipping awesome stuff!!


----------



## Ghorrocks

Great list again. Big thanks to all the sponsors.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbig1

What a generosity! It is going to make lots of people very happy~


----------



## Mulder

mrbig1 said:


> What a generosity! It is going to make lots of people very happy~


Well, at least 12


----------



## Mpv2k3

What a list! WOW


----------



## shab2011

Can't wait to enter, great to see the sponsors helping members


----------



## Guitarjon

Looks good all.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Mulder said:


> Well, at least 12


At least 24  don't forget bonus prizes each day also, plus the extra draws via social media sites, i.e. Instagram page and Facebook


----------



## Midlife

I really love this forum, been reading previous reviews this morning over 2.5 hours worth so far and now just stumbled upon this thread, a lot of genuine nice people out there wanting to help others with their detailing obsession and looking though the prizes up for grabs theres a few items i'm sure we would all love to own and review on, good luck to all who enter.
Just got to now look at all the sponsors websites and support them in the future.
:thumb:


----------



## CoachPJ

A fantastic list of prizes - thank-you sponsors.

Good luck to everyone - it isn't the prizes that make this site but the people on it.

Thank-you moderators and those behind the scenes that run the site.


----------



## WHIZZER

Entry thread is open !


----------



## DLGWRX02

Wohoo, just entered and thought i had post #13! but crept in 1 before.lol


----------



## hawkpie

What an incredible list of prizes. This competition just tops itself each year. Big thanks to DW for arranging and to the super generous sponsors!


----------



## wysol2

Amazing prizes Good luck everyone


----------



## vectra

WOW...!!!

Each years the prizes keep getting better and better.
Very generous sponsoirs I must say.
Hopefully this year I will be one of the lucky ones and win something.
Best of luck everyone.


----------



## WHIZZER

Remember this is not the ENTRY THREAD you need to enter in the competition section


----------



## Bigp

Awesome prizes, awesome competition. Thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## Wrigit

Just amazing, thank you for the amazing donations


----------



## sean ryan

Mouth watering


----------



## cadmunkey

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## shaunwistow

Awesome as ever, thanks for the opportunity & good luck to all


----------



## TheMilko2905

Good luck everyone


----------



## Emiel866

The prizes are amazing! Well done and thanks for all the sponsors and DW!
Everyone good luck!


----------



## john2garden

Unreal, what amazing prizes.


----------



## Mpv2k3

Amazing prizes to be had! Fingers crossed


----------



## Scomar44

Cool prizes. Need to start posting more before the 11th Dec to qualify entry.


----------



## dubstyle

These are some really amazing prizes. Just shows how the sponsors like to give back to the forum members for using them and show their generosity.

Fingers crossed for this year


----------



## NewCleaner

Fingers crossed. I have never won ANYTHING!


----------



## TheNissanMan

Silly question, when do all the winners get announced, missed it somewhere


----------



## Simo87

TheNissanMan said:


> Silly question, when do all the winners get announced, missed it somewhere


First draw is on the 12th mate.

Simmo,

Tapatalk!


----------



## Karls

Big thanks to all who have donated and have organised this year's giveaway.


----------



## DLGWRX02

I must admit, with having nearly 90k members on this site there's only been about 500 entrants to this so far. I was expecting a lot more considering.


----------



## cadmunkey

NewCleaner said:


> Fingers crossed. I have never won ANYTHING!


I won a kettle and toaster set once, but of course gave it straight to the Wife :lol:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

DLGWRX02 said:


> I must admit, with having nearly 90k members on this site there's only been about 500 entrants to this so far. I was expecting a lot more considering.


Quiet, don't tell everyone or the odds will get worse for the rest of us!!!


----------



## WHIZZER

Entries is now Closed - Good luck Everybody ... Over to Johnny to pick Winners


----------



## muzzer

Good luck one and all but please remember the rules, after all we did all say we would abide by them


----------



## PIIMP

Best of luck everyone and a merry Christmas 😊

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

So what time is the draw being done at?. I remember last year it was quite early on in the day.


----------



## WHIZZER

DLGWRX02 said:


> So what time is the draw being done at?. I remember last year it was quite early on in the day.


Once we have been all the posts ! as not everybody can adhere to the rules :thumb: and all have been checked the draws will start after that process


----------



## DLGWRX02

WHIZZER said:


> Once we have been all the posts ! as not everybody can adhere to the rules :thumb: and all have been checked the draws will start after that process


i did notice the replies dropping, at one point it was at 511 possibly more. Now down to 486. Just a few more to go to get it down to 24


----------



## LewisChadwick7

i've been sat watching all day waiting for the list of todays winners i thought i'd been doing something wrong :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Bear with me guys, I will get the first round of winners up as soon as I can... 

Will be at some point this afternoon  

John


----------



## Mr Kirk

Johnnyopolis said:


> Bear with me guys, I will get the first round of winners up as soon as I can...
> 
> Will be at some point this afternoon
> 
> John


Will there be a new thread for the winners?


----------



## Nidge76

Woohoo, it's so exciting.


----------



## WHIZZER

Mr Kirk said:


> Will there be a new thread for the winners?


Should be a Winner thread for each day


----------



## euge07

will the winners be announced in this thread?


----------



## shaunyshaun1234

euge07 said:


> will the winners be announced in this thread?


Have a look at the post above yours!!


----------



## steelghost

/crosses fingers, toes, arms and anything else


----------



## Mpv2k3

Can't wait...


----------



## isctony

missed it by one day! ah well - I bought a lottery ticket instead! fingers crossed!


----------



## Peter77

Has a winner been drawn yet or have i missed a thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Mr Kirk said:


> Will there be a new thread for the winners?


Yes, a thread will go up soon with todays winners... Just need my FTP software to play ball :thumb:


----------



## ronwash

The pepole are on edge..:doublesho


----------



## PIIMP

I am missing the winners thread or not open yet ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

PIIMP said:


> I am missing the winners thread or not open yet ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387647 :thumb:


----------



## PIIMP

I know my bad I found after looked at competition page sorry and thanks anyway

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

